# 16,000 point Chase Mastercard?



## Faraz (Feb 17, 2010)

I signed up and received the credit card which I applied for after seeing the ad in my AGR account. It says I will get 8000 amtrak points and 8000 chase points. Anyone know what are "chase" points? Will those show up in AGR or my chase online account? Sounds too good to be true, 16,000 AGR points for 10 minutes of work!


----------



## alanh (Feb 17, 2010)

Faraz said:


> I signed up and received the credit card which I applied for after seeing the ad in my AGR account. It says I will get 8000 amtrak points and 8000 chase points. Anyone know what are "chase" points? Will those show up in AGR or my chase online account? Sounds too good to be true, 16,000 AGR points for 10 minutes of work!


Yes, you'll get a total of 16,000 AGR points, 8000 from AGR itself and 8000 from Chase.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

8,000 post directly to your AGR account from Amtrak/AGR. The other 8,000 are "Chase Points" and are awarded by Chase and post with your statement - but then are transfered to AGR to post to your account.

Example: Your statement has 1,250 points earned. Chase will transfer 9,250 points (1,250 + 8,000) to AGR!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Where do you see an offer for 16,000 points for the master card? I only see an offer for 6,000. Is that because I'm just a newbie / basic level?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Guest said:


> Where do you see an offer for 16,000 points for the master card? I only see an offer for 6,000. Is that because I'm just a newbie / basic level?


It's targeted to some - but not all. For example, I never saw more than the basic amount. Some got only an 8,000 offer, some got a 16,000 offer.


----------



## nomis (Feb 18, 2010)

And some were even targeted with an 18,000 pts offer ...



> 2: You will receive a total of 18,000 bonus points with this bonus offer. 8,000 bonus points will post to your Chase credit card account and appear on your Chase statement and an additional 10,000 bonus points will post directly to your Amtrak Guest Rewards account and appear on your Amtrak Guest Rewards statement. Amtrak is wholly liable for the 10,000 bonus points posted directly to your Amtrak Guest Rewards account. You will qualify and receive your bonus points after your first purchase/first use of the card.


----------

